

Show HN: My table of tools for startups [Google Docs] - matthiaswh
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgdrTOOiB3BMdExDMXAtUmhrNnQwUXRjZHh1QVhzRHc&hl=en_US

======
matthiaswh
I started this a long time ago but it quickly grew too tedious and unwieldy
for me to complete. I'd like to open it for editing so anyone can include
their own tool or fill in details, but I'm afraid it might become overwhelmed
by bad info or completely messed up. So if you would like to contribute or add
your own info, please shoot me an email and I'll add you to the edit list.

djclljx [at] gmail

Hopefully it proves useful to someone!

~~~
yatsyk
Impressive list. I agree that spreadsheet with open editing will be spammed
very quickly (especially this type of spreadsheet with different tools). I've
hoped to solve this issue in <http://hnresources.com/> with github. If someone
want to share resource he creates a pull request but this approach seems too
nerdy even for hn audience :)

~~~
MartinCron
The whole "pull request" model seems like a really brilliant way to distribute
content generation like this. I would hope to see it work.

~~~
matthiaswh
I agree.

At the very least I would like to see GDocs enable the ability to approve
modifications prior to them being published. (Maybe they do - but I couldn't
find it anywhere.)

------
matthiaswh
I have created a form to allow people to submit new tools. (Should have
thought of this much sooner!)

[https://docs.google.com/a/2helixtech.com/spreadsheet/viewfor...](https://docs.google.com/a/2helixtech.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dExDMXAtUmhrNnQwUXRjZHh1QVhzRHc6MQ)

I'm not sure how well GDocs forms work with multiple submissions though.

If you would like to help maintain this, I'll still grant access - just email
me.

------
pmorel
I usually find spreadsheets harder to compare when it gets bigger (similar to
the comparison table on wikipedia). I have added the first few sub-lists on
Romku:

[http://www.romku.com/list/343885/communication-phone-mail-
st...](http://www.romku.com/list/343885/communication-phone-mail-startups)

[http://www.romku.com/list/343886/bug-tracking-issue-
manageme...](http://www.romku.com/list/343886/bug-tracking-issue-management-
startups)

[http://www.romku.com/list/343887/collaboration-
filesharing-s...](http://www.romku.com/list/343887/collaboration-filesharing-
startups)

[http://www.romku.com/list/343889/customer-relations-
software...](http://www.romku.com/list/343889/customer-relations-software-
startups)

Please let me know if you find it easier to navigate and I'll create the other
ones (you can see the lists of lists here: <http://www.romku.com/lists>)

~~~
joedogboi
Wasn't even aware Romku existed. What a cool service. I personally think,
though, that the spreadsheet is more useful, just because I can compare
features without having to click on multiple choices and looking at each
individual list of features. However, the spreadsheet can indeed become
unwieldy. Might be more useful as separate spreadsheets for each category if
it gets too large.

~~~
pmorel
Actually, you can also compare the features of multiple profiles: click on the
icon below each star ratings on a given list and then click on "Compare" on
the little box that appears at the bottom left of the screen. For instance,
for the issue tracker software:
[http://www.romku.com/compare/144524/189564/152689/152158/144...](http://www.romku.com/compare/144524/189564/152689/152158/144834/144696/146492/145258)

(Disclaimer: I'm the founder of Romku)

~~~
joedogboi
Ah, okay. That is very useful. Thanks!

------
alexholehouse
Very similar to <http://startuptools.pbworks.com/w/page/17974963/FrontPage>

(not indicating any plagiarism or anything of the sort, just happened to come
across this yesterday!)

~~~
matthiaswh
That post yesterday was what prompted me to go ahead and share this. My goal
was to provide a little more at a glance info than most lists like that tend
to do.

~~~
alexholehouse
ah sorry! I thought I'd seen this somewhere else, hadn't realized it was
through HN - doh! And yeah, yours is far more helpful in an at-a-glance sense.

------
kirillzubovsky
One crazy friend of mine developed a website to do exactly that, check it out
<http://toolz.me/kirillzubovsky>. They are in public beta, I believe.

------
sborsje
Maybe you'd also like to include a PR tools / press release platforms section?

A few press release platform suggestions: PRWeb, PR NewsWire, PitchEngine,
PressDoc (disclaimer; I'm one of the founders)

Media relations: Blogdash, Meltwater Press, MyMediaInfo

------
pedoh
This is a great list. Thanks for creating it.

There's no mention of PagerDuty in the Alerts / Monitoring section. There's
also nothing in the way of DevOps tools a la Puppet / Chef, and metrics tools
such as Graphite.

------
mrjasonroy
Love it. We're using shopify under ecommerce and I've looked at quite a few
others.

Shopify - minimum $29 Amazon Web Stores - $24.99 BigCommerce - $24.95

I could add more data in a sheet and share it if you want.

------
metachris
Thought I'd share another startup tools list, primarily focused on
dev/web/mobile: <http://www.tapdom.com/resources/startup-tools>

------
aam1r
Thanks, this list looks awesome!

I've been looking for a finance/expense tracking app for a while but haven't
found something that fits my requirements. I hope this list helps

------
dpapathanasiou
Here's a suggestion for the publishing category:

eBookBurn (<https://ebookburn.com/>)

which is run by my startup.

~~~
matthiaswh
Thanks for the suggestion. I've added this under Publishing. If you'd like,
email me or send an edit request. That way you can update the listing if your
prices change, etc.

------
mkelley
You can look forward soon to a project code named, Tempus for the time being.
It will be a fully featured Time Management & Invoicing software(web app)
written by and for Freelancers & Dev Shops alike, with tie-in options for
accepting online CC payments and Basecamp - ALL at an affordable price. Even a
client-count limited FREE version. I've been contemplating a blog of the
design, and development process and posting to HN, but didn't know if that
might be too boring even for all us nerds. My competion would be companies
like Cashboard and FreshBooks. Let me know what you think!

------
alexhaefner
Any thoughts on finances? For a startup full of software focused engineers,
I'd like to get taxes sorted out and managed. Any thoughts/insight on this?

~~~
patrickaljord
indinero does that, they're even on the HN front page today
<https://indinero.com/>

~~~
alexhaefner
It looks to me more like indinero does accounting. I'm looking for some
service to do my taxes. AM I right in thinking this?

~~~
orenmazor
I'd love this as well. I dont think it exists, unfortunately.

if you represented the possibilities of business tax as a flowchart, it'd be
way too big (especially for me, as I'm Canadian dealing with Americans) to be
easily handled. I think. I hope I'm wrong.

------
doc_larry
Wow, great list thanks! For CRM you can also add Nimble, they integrate with
google app, linkedin and facebook. If you use google apps its really good.

------
redrussak
Incredible list. Here's a user-friendly crowd sourced version:
<http://toolz.me/>

------
rickyc091
Hmmm, no HipChat (<http://hipchat.com>)?

Great list, thanks for compiling it.

~~~
grimen
Killer-tool! We have built some integrations to it to make our communication
asynchronous (humans vs. humans, devs vs. servers, etc.), and got plans for
even more. I know people been doing this for looong for IRC, but I find
HipChat more usable for non-hackers (the biz folks "get it") and it's more
tweakable (visually via HTML-formatting). Lovely.

------
thejf
I'm surprised nobody mentioned Teamlab: <http://www.teamlab.com/>

------
mrtimo
I think it would be useful to add a column to specify if the hosted services
provides an API and if it is REST-ful.

------
cannuk
That is a hell of a list. I found some categories of items on there that I did
not even know I needed!

~~~
matthiaswh
That's the problem I ran into when creating it. I started with a small set of
tools that I use personally, but as I continued researching the list grew
exponentially.

------
cmer
I found 2 mistakes in Basecamp. There is a free plan and the cheapest one is
$24/mo.

~~~
matthiaswh
Thanks. Fixed. I missed the small print under their main pricing options when
I created this.

------
fallenlad
Thanks, Awesome list. This for sure would help me save hell lot of time.

------
alorres
What about Asana for time management?

